# Conectar Maquina de cortar pelo Directo a Fuente



## staRgan (Ene 12, 2015)

Buenas noches a todos, les comento mi situación. Hace 6 meses me compre una maquinita de cortar pelo inalambrica y con cable a la vez

de un dia a otro dejo de cargar, en el display figura que carga pero la usas y muere...y tampoco anda con la fuente conectada. antes si andaba asi por mas que este vacia la bateria.

me dijeron que se *[Término innecesariamnete grotesco]* el integrado de carga o algo asi. Lo que quiero hacer es conectarla directo a una fuente.

El motor tiene impreso 2.4v, las fuentes que tengo a mano son 
1. 4.5v 1a ---> con esta probe y el motor gira y para sucesivamente
2. 5v 500ma ---->probe esta y gira muy rapido tengo miedo de quemarlo pero nose...
3. 5v 1a

puedo seguir usando la de 5v 500ma o mejor compro una de 3v ??

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos

PD: la maquina en cuestion es una gama gc585 comprada en oferta


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 12, 2015)

y porque no mejor retirar los integrados dañados y conectar directamente el motor a las pilas recargables en serie de 1.2v, le pones un switch y vuala, solo tendrias que cargar las pilas en un cargador retirandolas, o puedes hacerle un conector para cargarlas sin sacarlas de la maquina, le agregas un conmutador manual(switch) para que no ande el motor mientras se cargan las pilas

No te recomiendo alimentar el motor con mas de 3v, amenos que indique el voltaje maximo de alimentacion, procura que la fuente sea del valor requerido por el motor en este caso

Te importaria subir algunas fotos de la circuiteria ¡


----------



## staRgan (Ene 12, 2015)

Claro el tema es que no se nada de electrónica , y al que se la lleve me ofrecio una fuente multivoltage a 200$

es interesante tu propuesta, masomenos algo entiendo por logica, seria cuestión de meterle mano... De todas formas el circuito para que lo quiero. a por el....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2015)

Se pudo dañar el cargador pero también se pudieron poner en corto las pilas recargables.

Desarmaste para ver que pilas lleva ?


----------



## staRgan (Ene 12, 2015)

si, tiene 2 pilas conectadas en serie de 1.2v cada una. y dice 15 hours at 100ma. el cargador nose, ya que el mismo display cuando lo conecto me dice 00%.

Puedo probar cargar las pilas con alguna de las fuentes q tengo arriba ? . asi descarto el cargador

PD: todavia estan conectadas al circuito


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 12, 2015)

Anda, comparte fotos del circuito  y tambien las caracteristicas del cargador, voltaje y corriente que entrega; tal vez mañana ya puedas hacerte ese peinado a la moda que tanto quieren los jovenes modernos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2015)

Primero probalo con dos pilas alcalinas sin cargador


----------



## staRgan (Ene 12, 2015)

Es para mi barba, ya esta creciendo para todos lados jajaja

Entrada: 100-240v - 50/60hz 0.2a Max
Salida 4.5v -...1000ma


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 13, 2015)

barba de hombres ! esa es una barba de hombres !    como va esa maquina, ya funciona ?


----------



## analogico (Ene 13, 2015)

staRgan dijo:


> Es para mi barba, ya esta creciendo para todos lados jajaja
> 
> Entrada: 100-240v - 50/60hz 0.2a Max
> Salida 4.5v -...1000ma



muy borrosas
no sirven  :cabezon:


quizas tenga reparacion la placa depende

------

de todos modos la version sin display usa un cargador de 3V


----------



## staRgan (Ene 13, 2015)

gente, era la fuente al final. Hoy compre una y ahora carga bien.
Gracias a todos por la ayuda por poco y la doy contra la pared jajaja


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 13, 2015)

jajaja, lo siento amigo XD


----------



## Ariasj (Jun 23, 2016)

Buenos dias

Tengo un cortapelos para perros y me dura muy poco la bateria desde siempre.
Lo abri y viene una bateria con forma de dos pilas donde pone Ni-Cd AA Size 1,2V 600mAh (esto en las dos pilas) y luego tambien Standard charge: 15 hours at 60mA.

Mi idea era cambiar estas dos pilas por otras dos de mas mA (no tengo claro hasta que valor poner). Me gustaria ademas poder cargar las nuevas baterias en unas 6-8 horas, por lo que supongo que tambien deberia cambiar la fuente de alimentacion.

La fuente de alimentacion de ahora tiene estas caracteristicas INPUT: 230V AC 50Hz OUTPUT: 3V DC 300mA

Muchas gracias de antemano ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2016)

Si , estás bien y seguramente la misma fuente te sirva porque la limitación de carga estará dentro de la cortadora. Fijate bien.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 23, 2016)

Existen opciones AA de NiMH con capacidades de hasta 2300 mAh (incluso, se podían conseguir de mayor capacidad también, aunque no es muy fácil).

Con ese tipo de pilas vas a disponer más autonomía a igual consumo, aunque vas a requerir más paciencia para recargarlas (empleando el mismo cargador original) => más de 38 horas, posiblemente.

Lo interesante es que admiten más ciclos de recarga y carecen del efecto memoria que sufren las otras.

No son recomendables los ciclos de carga rápidos.

Saludos


----------



## Ariasj (Jun 24, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , estás bien y seguramente la misma fuente te sirva porque la limitación de carga estará dentro de la cortadora. Fijate bien.



Gracias DOSMETROS
No entiendo mucho de electronica, como puedo saber si esta limitada la carga?
Saludos



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Existen opciones AA de NiMH con capacidades de hasta 2300 mAh (incluso, se podían conseguir de mayor capacidad también, aunque no es muy fácil).
> 
> Con ese tipo de pilas vas a disponer más autonomía a igual consumo, aunque vas a requerir más paciencia para recargarlas (empleando el mismo cargador original) => más de 38 horas, posiblemente.
> 
> ...



Gracias diegomj1973
¿Cargar en 38 horas? que locura jajaja 
Como puedo calcular segun la pila que ponga? por que ni la maquina ni el cargador tiene luz de aviso de fin de carga y no quiero sobrecargarlas, y claro tampoco cargarla a medias y que cuando necesite usarla se me quede a medias el perro
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2016)

Fijate que hay conectado entre la entrada del cargador y las pilas (además del interruptor)


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ariasj dijo:


> Gracias diegomj1973
> ¿Cargar en 38 horas? que locura jajaja
> Como puedo calcular segun la pila que ponga? por que ni la maquina ni el cargador tiene luz de aviso de fin de carga y no quiero sobrecargarlas, y claro tampoco cargarla a medias y que cuando necesite usarla se me quede a medias el perro
> Saludos



El tiempo de carga se estima muy aproximadamente como el cociente entre la capacidad de la pila (por ejemplo: 600 mAh) y la corriente que le suministra el cargador, si ésta última se supone constante (por ejemplo: 60 mA, según lo que nos has marcado de tu cargador). Es decir, si el cargador aplica tensión constante, la corriente inicial podría ser de hasta 60 mA y, luego, en la medida que la pila toma carga, esa corriente baja. Si el cargador hace circular corriente constante (lo cual sería un método más efectivo, aunque requeriría adicionalmente un mecanismo para detectar el fin de la carga, para no sobrecargar la pila), el tiempo de carga se calcularía aproximadamente como te indiqué.

En tu caso, originalmente, sería 600 mAh / 60 mA = 10 h (aunque el cargador tuyo te marca 15 h, porque, muy posiblemente, la corriente no sea constante en todo ese tiempo).

Es por eso que te mencioné lo de las 38 h, si conseguís las de 2300 mAh => 2300 mAh / 60 mA = 38,33 h .

Por lo general, se sugeriría no sobrepasar mucho más allá del 10 % de la capacidad de la pila como corriente de carga (es decir, en la de 600 mAh => 60 mA como máximo).

Por lo que nos comentás, muy posiblemente tu cargador funcione a tensión constante (aunque podría no estar regulado en voltaje) con lo que los 60 mA podrían ser valores máximos al inicio de la carga (luego, con el avance de la carga, decaerían en valor), de modo que los tiempos de carga podrían extenderse más allá de los cálculos aproximados que te indiqué.

Saludos

PD: me mató lo del perro a medias!!!


----------



## theusuario5000 (Jun 24, 2016)

Cambiale esa pila por un portapilas+ dos pilas recargables,de las que hay en los supermercados,y reduces  el voltaje a 1,2(o directamente compra pilas de 1,2V),y tienes mAh pa rato,ya que una pila de esas suele tener unos 2000Mah cada una


----------



## Ariasj (Jun 27, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que hay conectado entre la entrada del cargador y las pilas (además del interruptor)



Buenos dias DOSMETROS
No entiendo mucho de electronica, esto que te adjunto en la foto es lo que hay, no se si asi entendereis algo. Las pilas estan bajo la placa mas grande
Saludos





diegomj1973 dijo:


> El tiempo de carga se estima muy aproximadamente como el cociente entre la capacidad de la pila (por ejemplo: 600 mAh) y la corriente que le suministra el cargador, si ésta última se supone constante (por ejemplo: 60 mA, según lo que nos has marcado de tu cargador). Es decir, si el cargador aplica tensión constante, la corriente inicial podría ser de hasta 60 mA y, luego, en la medida que la pila toma carga, esa corriente baja. Si el cargador hace circular corriente constante (lo cual sería un método más efectivo, aunque requeriría adicionalmente un mecanismo para detectar el fin de la carga, para no sobrecargar la pila), el tiempo de carga se calcularía aproximadamente como te indiqué.
> 
> En tu caso, originalmente, sería 600 mAh / 60 mA = 10 h (aunque el cargador tuyo te marca 15 h, porque, muy posiblemente, la corriente no sea constante en todo ese tiempo).
> 
> ...



Buenos dias diegomj1973

Jajaja muy buena la foto del perro. Ese es el nuevo fichaje de los X-MEN
Creo que me explique mal con el cargador. Te adjunto una foto del mismo
Saludos





theusuario5000 dijo:


> Cambiale esa pila por un portapilas+ dos pilas recargables,de las que hay en los supermercados,y reduces  el voltaje a 1,2(o directamente compra pilas de 1,2V),y tienes mAh pa rato,ya que una pila de esas suele tener unos 2000Mah cada una



Buenos dias theusuario5000

Tengo dudas sobre las pilas que poner a ver si podeis aconsejarme. Unas son de marcas mas conocidas que otras y por lo que veo en especificaciones mientras mas mAh menos ciclos de carga se le pueden hacer?

Duracell Recharge Plus NiMH 1300 mAh
Energizer Accu Recharge NiMH 1300 mAh
Energizer Accu Recharge NiMH 2000 mAh
Panasonic Ready to Use NiMH 1900 mAh
Panasonic Ready to Use NiMH 2450 mAh
Cegasa Rechargeable NiMH 2700 mAh
GP ReCyko+ 2000 mAh
Vivanco Power NiMH 2500mAh
Hama Mignon NiMH 2500 mAh

A ver si podeis ayudarme.
Saludos


----------



## theusuario5000 (Jun 27, 2016)

Ariasj dijo:


> Buenos dias DOSMETROS
> No entiendo mucho de electronica, esto que te adjunto en la foto es lo que hay, no se si asi entendereis algo. Las pilas estan bajo la placa mas grande
> Saludos
> 
> ...


Una NiMH te puede durar hasta 1000 ciclos de carga COMPLETOS,pero siempre es recomendable no dejar que se descarguen.
yo iria a por esta,no tiene mala pinta 

Sony
1.2V
2700mAh
NI-MH
4h 10m
2a Recarga
Firm: 1.2.1

https://www.gp32spain.com/foros/showthread.php?24847-HILO-OFICIAL-DE-DURACION-DE-PILAS-(por-marcas)&


----------

